# single pup???



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Is it better to choose a single puppy (only puppy born) or choose a puppy born with littermates?some say that its better to get a puppy with littermates as it will be better socialised than a single pup.how far is this true?


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Is it better to choose a single puppy (only puppy born) or choose a puppy born with littermates?some say that its better to get a puppy with littermates as it will be better socialised than a single pup.how far is this true?[/B]



I would look at many other factors rather than whether it was a single pup or one from a litter with siblings.

First, the breeder may have other pups the same age, and may place the pup with them for interactions.

Second, the mom of the litter with siblings may not be as nurturing as the single litter mom, and the pup might have missed out on good mothering. I've had single litter pups where the moms played with them like they were a sibling. 

Third, I can personally tell you in one litter I had this year that one pup was just picked on by his two litter mates until it became evident that he was becoming submissive because of their behavior to him. I removed him from the others, and saw a personality change by doing so. 

Next, look at the time the breeder spends with the pups. Some just shut them in a room and only go in to clean up after and feed them. If there are a number of pups, the breeder may be inclinded to give the pup less attention than a singleton would get.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Dolce was a singleton, and she's very social and outgoing. Her breeder did put a pup from another litter in with her, so I'm sure that helped, but I think that personality plays a role too. If you have a chance to meet the pup, you'll be able to tell if she's friendly or stand-offish. Or find a breeder that you trust and tell them the type of personality you're looking for. They should be able to steer you in the right direction.


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the information Faye and Dolcevita.i was talking to a person who was telling me about the single pups and she was also saying they tend get big as they are the only ones on mom's milk.i was wondering if that was true but like you guys said it all depends on the breeder.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Arabella was a single pup - she is actually a tiny little dog well under 4lb's . Arabella is also incredibly outgoing - she loves everyone and everything . I sometimes wonder if she is so confident , because she got all the attention . Sarah


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Lots of times a singleton is larger at birth because it was the only one in the uterus. Remember dogs have two uteruses. The puppy gets more nutrients because they are the only one. As they grow up they do not stay huge. As they start walking and running around they become normal in size and weight. As for their personality it all depends on the mother of the puppy and how the breeder interacts with them. The singleton I have right now is just the cutest little guy. Very outgoing and makes known his needs. He plays with his mother and other older dogs that are out. He likes exploring his world and doesn't show much fear. 

Tina


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

I clicked thinking I was going to read a story about a dog dating service or something.


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

thanks a lot for the wonderful information tina.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a singleton, Bella, from Divine Maltese ...and my Krista from a litter of four from Pashes Maltese. Both are fun Maltese with very different ways and personalities, but I really don't know how much the number in the litter plays into things. Bella has always thought she was a "Princess," but she may have thought that even if she was from a litter of six....who knows. LOL







Krista is my clumsy, silly, entertaining clown







, but that may have just been her ...even if she was a singleton. 

My personal opinion is that the size of litter might have a slight influence on the personality....but only slight.


----------

